# Learning Randori



## Chat Noir (Jun 25, 2011)

I stink whenever I have to spar with my instructor. I spend a lot of time trying to break free of his grip, I spend too much time pushing and moving backwards (which gets me yelled at) and I have trouble grabbing him and pulling anything off.  I just look stupid. I'm particularly embarrassed because I've studied Chinese arts for years, but in Judo which is my first and only grappling art, I act like a dolt.  I've looked on YouTube trying to find anything along the lines of "Randori for Dummies." Does anyone have any good links or suggestions? Thank you.

Laura


----------



## ATACX GYM (Jun 25, 2011)

Chat Noir said:


> I stink whenever I have to spar with my instructor. I spend a lot of time trying to break free of his grip, I spend too much time pushing and moving backwards (which gets me yelled at) and I have trouble grabbing him and pulling anything off. I just look stupid. I'm particularly embarrassed because I've studied Chinese arts for years, but in Judo which is my first and only grappling art, I act like a dolt. I've looked on YouTube trying to find anything along the lines of "Randori for Dummies." Does anyone have any good links or suggestions? Thank you.
> 
> Laura


 

Laura,what Chinese arts have you studied? I've studied several Chinese arts and several Chinese influenced arts,and I have a black belt in Judo.If you give me your background,I might be able to suggest ways to blend your Chinese training with Judo...especially the fluidity and balance parts.As for Judo links? ANYTHING WITH RHADI FERGUSON,TARAJE WILLIAMS,JIMMY PEDRO,RONDA ROUSSEY,FLAVIO CANTO,TERLMA MONTEIRO,ISRAEL HERNANDEZ and quite a few others is what I recommend.DR. RHADI FERGUSON AND JIMMY PEDRO have the most instructionals that are readily available and of incredible quality.You also want to check out a very solid series called RUSSIAN JUDO


RONDA ROUSEY

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olympics/beijing/fight/2008-08-13-womensjudo_N.htm





 




 
JIMMY PEDRO





 
DR. RHADI FERGUSON

http://www.youtube.com/user/judomachine

TARAJE WILLIAMS

http://www.youtube.com/user/Taraje08

ISRAEL HERNANDEZ





 




 
TELMA MONTEIRO (female Brazilian judo competitor of serious skill)





 
RUSSIAN JUDO P.1 (get all the parts,I only left this one link)





 
FLAVIO CANTO (MATCH WITH TRAVIS STEVENS)


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 25, 2011)

It's normal as a beginner to feel like a dolt.  You've simply been out of that mode of training long enough in your Chinese arts that you've forgotten what it feels like.  So -- good on you for being gutsy enough to be a beginner again!  

Listen to your sensei.  Try to work the lessons he's giving you.  Probably -- if you do the right thing, he'll give you the "right" response.


----------



## Chat Noir (Jun 25, 2011)

ATACX GYM said:


> Laura,what Chinese arts have you studied? I've studied several Chinese arts and several Chinese influenced arts,and I have a black belt in Judo.If you give me your background,I might be able to suggest ways to blend your Chinese training with Judo...especially the fluidity and balance parts.As for Judo links? ANYTHING WITH RHADI FERGUSON,TARAJE WILLIAMS,JIMMY PEDRO,RONDA ROUSSEY,FLAVIO CANTO,TERLMA MONTEIRO,ISRAEL HERNANDEZ and quite a few others is what I recommend.DR. RHADI FERGUSON AND JIMMY PEDRO have the most instructionals that are readily available and of incredible quality.You also want to check out a very solid series called RUSSIAN JUDOhttp://youtu.be/T9gHeCfQ374




Well, Wing Chun and Jeet Kune Do are my primary arts, although I studied Uechi Ryu as a little girl around 11 until 13 years old - which I stopped eventually. I had a period when I practiced nothing and then returned to study Kenpo, Aikijujutsu, and (very briefly) Taekwondo as an adult. The Chinese arts I've been with the longest as I was looking for them the longest as a child after watching Bruce Lee for the first time.  I rely on them but Randori is a whole different ball game....I'm amazed what goes out the window in a panic mode. 

Laura


----------



## Tanaka (Jun 26, 2011)

Chat Noir said:


> I stink whenever I have to spar with my instructor. I spend a lot of time trying to break free of his grip, I spend too much time pushing and moving backwards (which gets me yelled at) and I have trouble grabbing him and pulling anything off.  I just look stupid. I'm particularly embarrassed because I've studied Chinese arts for years, but in Judo which is my first and only grappling art, I act like a dolt.  I've looked on YouTube trying to find anything along the lines of "Randori for Dummies." Does anyone have any good links or suggestions? Thank you.
> 
> Laura


I am having trouble relating to your situation.

I enjoy being constantly corrected. I prefer to work with higher ranked students that will correct me as we spar. Versus someone who just beats me up. I even enjoy if Sensei is correcting me while I am sparring with someone. Because it means he cares that I succeed and get better, and at the same time it is drilling it in me subconsciously. I suggest learning to enjoy the learning process. To me that is the best part.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 27, 2011)

Chat Noir said:


> I stink whenever I have to spar with my instructor.


That's why he's the instructor and you're the student.  If he didn't have anything to teach you, you wouldn't go learn from him.

I know it sucks feeling like a complete noob or an incompetent.  Humans are really bad at handling those feelings, particularly men (though I know some ladies who are every bit as competitive).

Just learn the lessons he's teaching and you'll improve - same as any other skill.

FWIW, I'm a very experienced martial artist myself.  I have two different oriental martial arts under my belt.  I TEACH Western Martial Arts, including Bowie Knife, Tomahawk, Military Saber, Bartitsu, pre-Marquis Boxing, Irish Stick, and a bunch of other things.  But I also still go and train in Judo.  The two instructors that I learn from, one a >65 yo man with a questionable ticker, and the other a 50+ retired cop with bum knees, can still dribble me around the mat.  If they didn't have anything to teach me (and if I weren't having fun), I wouldn't bother showing up at class.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Chat Noir (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.  I'll try to be more patient with myself as I go through this process. You're right, it's hard being a beginner but I wouldn't stay with this if I didn't think it'd be worth the effort....eventually.


----------



## Manny (Jul 4, 2011)

You don't have to fell the way you do, it's normal you can beat your judo sensei, however I think you are doing well sparring with him/her and you have succeded staying on foot against a well trained judo.

I am a second dan black belt in TKD and know that when I get inside judo it's gona be difficult to me adapt to the new art and will have troubles trying to defeat my partner.

Manny


----------

